# slipping mxl seatpost



## bill61 (Dec 5, 2002)

I recently had my mxl frame built up. my lbs informed me after it was buillt that the seat lug was ovalized and had to be reamed. the seatpost seemed to fit fairly snug. However after adjusting the saddle height and snugging down the seat bolt, the seatpost is a salsa shaft, I was still able to move the seatpost. I tried snugging down the seatbolt a little bit more and the bolt snapped.. The seatpost was lightly greased. I took the bike back today 
for them to check it. Is there a chance the seat tube is damaged? I will not know until monday what the problem is.thanks


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

One trick that might help is adding an extra washer or two with the seatpost clamp bolt. I have broken a number of seatpost clamp bolts by overtightening in trying to prevent seatposts from slipping. I finally figured out that the bolt was just a little too long, and adding some washers allows it to tighten down fully.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I have similar issue*

I'll give that a try


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I think part of the problem is that they started making seatpost bolts longer to accommodate frames with larger tubing, so that makes it harder to tighten them down on older steel frames with narrower tubes. That's my theory anyway, FWIW. Adding some washers helps, one way or the other.


----------

